#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  SIDR bergen koning sidr 100 % honing uit Jemen

## bano

Bergen koning sidr honing uit Jemen 
100% puur zonder toevoegingen 
Lekker, dik en gezond 
Deze kwalitatiet kan je nooit in Nederland vinden 
1 kilo pot beschikbaar 
Voor meer informatie :
[email protected]

----------

